# Here are names of soldiers who'd like mail



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Go to this site:

http://www.anysoldier.us/WhereToSend/

Our military works with this group to inform the needs and requests of different soldiers in all branches. There are many names shown in the left column. Click on a name and you will see the letter the soldier wrote with his or her request.

Example:

* SPC Auther Mahan
Attn: Any Soldier
HHSB 1-206FA, 39BCT
APO AE 09378 
* From the Soldier: 

*08 Oct 2004:*
Hello, my name is SPC Mahan. I am currently doing my tour in Iraq. I'm in an artillery unit that is out of Arkansas. My battle buddies and myself love to read just about any hunting magazine on our down time, or when things are going slow. Also being that most of us are from the country we like to munch on jerky. Hygiene products could be used, and whatever isn't quickly grabbed up by the soldiers is usually given to the local nationals. Thank you so much for your support of us soldiers. I tell you there's no greater joy than recieving something from someone back home that lets you know people pray and think of you often. As we say in my unit "Never Give UP!" Thank you

ANOTHER

* Alva D. Orr
Attn: Any Soldier
FOB 51
APO AE 09342

*12 Sep 2004
I am in a Special Operations unit. We don't really need a whole lot as there are support systems in place. What we do need is contact with the outside world. As we operate in different channels than the rest of the services, we are a little more separated from "reality". Letters and cards from home showing support are more than welcome. 
I have been very blessed in correspondence from home and I can see the faces of the guys around me when they (again) have received nothing. Please help me help them.
For those that need an update, the morale is pretty good, the chow is fine, the weather is a little less crappy than it has been (about time...).
Thanks in advance for any help that you can give. 
Sincerely,
CPT Denny Orr

JUST ONE MORE

* PFC Michael D Pierce
Attn: Any Soldier
C Co 1-503 2 ID
Unit# 15062
APO AE 09381

* From the Soldier: 

*18 Oct 2004:*
we currently live in buildings. we have electricity and luandry service now. i'm representing a team in my squad. we could use food and snacks. anything to pass the time. it gets to be pretty boring around here. i'm 20 years old and from texas. everyone else in the team are also around 20. we are 1-503 air assualt infantry. we came from korea to iraq. we don't know where we'll be going after this. thank you for your support.





I'm going to start sending letters. It's the least I can do.

So go to the site and read the soldier's letters. You may find something you want to respond to.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

We loved those Dear Abby letters during Desert Shield/Storm... A few kind words go a really long way and those guys have it hard now. God bless them and their families.


----------

